# Henry Clay Honduran Hermoso Cigar Review - Now this is a cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am very impressed with the Henry Clay cigar, every one that I have smoked has that great tobacco taste to them and this one is no different, with...

Read the full review here: Henry Clay Honduran Hermoso Cigar Review - Now this is a cigar


----------

